# Special Diets-preference and religion



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

Has anyone had to consider special diets that are religious based or preference based, like Kosher, Vegan, Islamic, etc., and if so, how did you manage to amass economical long term storage items?

Thank you in advance fo sharing what you learned.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I think that the Passover Meal (Seder Plate) was designed by preppers!  

here's a wikicrapia link that isn't even all that bad, surprisingly:

Passover Seder Plate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

hhmmm... maybe there _was_ something to that whole *forty years* thing...


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

Nothing here.
Ideally for moral reasons I’d rather have free trade, free range, organic, US produced, and not a ConAgra product.

But I’ll eat anything.


----------



## mmszbi (Nov 14, 2009)

> But I'll eat anything.


I think if what we all are prepping for comes to fruition, it won't matter much what your religion allows you to eat/not eat, eventually you may not have much of a choice.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

As my great-grandfather used to say "Fleisch ist Fleisch." lol


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

My 6 yo grandson is allergic to any tree nut, peanut and peas.(after one bite of a peanut cracker he went into anaphalactic shock=quit breathing) He even breaks out in hives if he is touched with peanut butter that's on your hands. So that puts a big problem into my food storage buying. I have to make sure all the food I purchase is not only nut and pea free, but not processed in a facility with those products. You would be surprised at how many things are processed on the same equipment as nuts. Can't buy any of Wal marts products as almost all are labeled "processed in a facility with nuts".

I only buy from places that I can go to because I have to read the labels myself. Tried to order from one place once and the lady reassured me that it was nut free and not processed in a facility with nuts. Had to turn around and return everything I had ordered because it was processed with peanuts


I figured with 6 kids under 6 it would be too hard to make sure no one touched him or his food got mixed up with others to keep peanut butter in the house so we went with soy butter for everyone. Now with that said, I do have some peanut butter in the house, I use it when my grandson is not here, but if the SHTF I will stick to the soy butter. Soy butter is about 2x as expensive as peanut butter, but slowly but surely I have added it to the storage.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

ditzyjan56 said:


> My 6 yo grandson is allergic to any tree nut, peanut and peas.(after one bite of a peanut cracker he went into anaphalactic shock=quit breathing) He even breaks out in hives if he is touched with peanut butter that's on your hands. So that puts a big problem into my food storage buying. I have to make sure all the food I purchase is not only nut and pea free, but not processed in a facility with those products. You would be surprised at how many things are processed on the same equipment as nuts. Can't buy any of Wal marts products as almost all are labeled "processed in a facility with nuts".
> 
> I only buy from places that I can go to because I have to read the labels myself. Tried to order from one place once and the lady reassured me that it was nut free and not processed in a facility with nuts. Had to turn around and return everything I had ordered because it was processed with peanuts
> 
> I figured with 6 kids under 6 it would be too hard to make sure no one touched him or his food got mixed up with others to keep peanut butter in the house so we went with soy butter for everyone. Now with that said, I do have some peanut butter in the house, I use it when my grandson is not here, but if the SHTF I will stick to the soy butter. Soy butter is about 2x as expensive as peanut butter, but slowly but surely I have added it to the storage.


You have to try Sun Butter! it is made with toasted sunflower seeds and it is sooooo yummy! but once again it is about the same price as the soybutter.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Those butters are all wonderful, and there is also Almond butter and Cashew butter. 

Cashew butter is a little pricey, but Costco has Almond butter for about the same price as peanut butter. That's what I use, instead of peanut butter. 

I'm not allergic to peanuts, I just wanted a healthier nut-butter. Almonds are a good nut. It also seems to ease the mild stiffness in my hands.


----------

